# Repticon Baltimore Maryland this weekend!



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Repticon Baltimore is this weekend--Make sure to stop by and say hi!
I will have following: Dart frogs, tree frogs, Rhacodactylus, bromeliads, repashy supplements, vivarium construction supplies, microfeeders, fruit flies, UniVersal media, culturing kits, vivaria accents, cork, palm, live moss, and a plethora of other stuff!
Be sure to come say hi at the Genesis Exotics table!
www.genesisexotics.com


----------

